# Got Apple?



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Just trying to liven things up a little. Anyone using an Apple? I've heard that people that use them simply love them.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Note: Does anyone know if their bring back :argue: ? I really like those guys.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Sorry TechIsIn, it will be back up in a while.:winking:


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> Does anyone know if their bring back :argue: ?


Let me guess, you want to use it as your avatar?:yes:


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

JAMMAN... I know where you get your clip art  I'll never teeeell


----------



## DaSweetOne (Jun 28, 2002)

Mac users are loyalists its cuz macs are better i kinda dropped off when the started changing color  if they weren't so damned expensive i'd have one OSX and XP kinda look a like don't they?


----------



## photomac (Mar 25, 2002)

Macs are great. I grew up with pcs and about 2 years ago I went to a mac because of work. After the first 2 months of adjustments it has been great.
photomac


----------

